# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  RESULTS FOR QUIZ 28 MARCH

## Anonymous

10 POINTS SCORRIE, SQUIDGE 
                              20 POINTS GHOST, AC
                              30 POINTS GROOVYCHICK
                              60 POINTS GOLACH, HELEN
             AND THE JOINT WINNERS WITH 80 POINTS WERE
                                         BETTY & GEORDIE  

CARAID

----------


## htwood

Thanks caraid and doolally, for good questions and the patience to handle such a crowd as ourselves.

----------

